# Spindle Nose Threads on Atlas Built 6" Lathes



## wa5cab (Jan 20, 2015)

Matt,

I don't have a chuck that will fit your machine but I slightly edited your thread title because the Atlas 618 has a 1"-10 spindle nose thread and a chuck for it will not fit onto the 101.07301.

Robert D.

EDIT:  This partial thread was moved here from the WANTED forum.

RD


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Atlas/Sears/Craftsman 101.07301 4-jaw chuck, change gears, outside jaws for 3 jaw*

thanks Robert, much appreciated. I didn't realise that was a distinction between the 618 and 101.07301, I thought it was more of an age thing (1" x 8tpi being on older lathes of both models). That'll help a bunch with ebay searches too.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Atlas/Sears/Craftsman 101.07301 4-jaw chuck, change gears, outside jaws for 3 jaw*

Matt,

The Craftsman 101.07301 came out about two years after the Atlas 618.  For reasons known only to Sears, they required it to have a 1"-8 spindle nose.  All of the Atlas badged 6" lathes made had 1"-10 spindle noses (the existence of a 618 with 1"-8 nose is Internet disinformation).  The Craftsman 101.21400 which replaced the 101.07301 in late 1957 is identical to the 618 except for badge.

Robert D.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Atlas/Sears/Craftsman 101.07301 4-jaw chuck, change gears, outside jaws for 3 jaw*

good info, thanks! Odd decision on Sears' part, perhaps they wanted to make everybody buy Sears chucks?!


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Atlas/Sears/Craftsman 101.07301 4-jaw chuck, change gears, outside jaws for 3 jaw*

Actually, I think that Atlas made the decision to go with 1"-10 on sound engineering practices and Sears made the decision to go with 1"-8 based on the fact that a lot of wood turning lathes of the period had that size spindle nose and they stocked a lot of accessories in that thread.  Two decades later when they switched over to the Sears version of the 618, things must have changed.

Robert


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Atlas/Sears/Craftsman 101.07301 4-jaw chuck, change gears, outside jaws for 3 jaw*



wa5cab said:


> Matt,
> 
> (the existence of a 618 with 1"-8 nose is Internet disinformation).
> 
> Robert D.



I dont know about that. I could swear the first run of lathes in 1936 had a 1" x 8 spindle. These models had the countershaft mounted directly to the bed.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 22, 2015)

No, I don't think so.  Unless you have a copy of Atlas Equipment Catalog No. 27 and it says differently.  I have No. 26, which of lathes only shows the 9" and 10".  And I have No. 28 which shows the "New Small Atlas Back Geared Lathes" (6").  The spindle nose threads are listed as 1"-10 and the description among other things says "Built-in Adjustable Countershaft Attached Directly To Lathe;".  Which is presumably the original M6-20 Countershaft Bracket (that AFAIK, no one has ever reported seeing). 

If you do have No. 27, I would like to get a copy.

Robert D.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: Atlas/Sears/Craftsman 101.07301 4-jaw chuck, change gears, outside jaws for 3 jaw*



wa5cab said:


> Actually, I think that Atlas made the decision to go with 1"-10 on sound engineering practices and Sears made the decision to go with 1"-8 based on the fact that a lot of wood turning lathes of the period had that size spindle nose and they stocked a lot of accessories in that thread.  Two decades later when they switched over to the Sears version of the 618, things must have changed.
> 
> Robert



thanks for moving the thread Robert!

that was kind of what I was getting at, that Sears probably had a whole bunch of other stuff they wanted to sell with that spindle thread. I've seen plenty of wood lathe face plates and chucks with that thread size/ pitch too, so it makes sense.


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Jan 23, 2015)

Robert, your right. I tracked down the machine to the guy I sold it to years ago and he confirmed it was 1x10. Sorry, don't have the catalog.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 24, 2015)

I have always assumed that the source of the rumor was the Craftsman 101.07301 plus the unfortunate tendency of many to be sloppy with nomenclature and call the .07301 a "618" (you run into similar problems with vintage mil radios).  However, it would be nice to find a copy of Catalog No. 27 and make sure.  There are several examples where Atlas did refer to something as "The New ..." over two or more catalogs.  And there is the bad example of the 101.07300 (although that must have been Sear's fault, not Atlas's).  But it would be nice to drive a stake into it.  :whistle: 

Robert D.


----------

